# American classic 420 aero 3



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone have thoughts on the American classic 420 aero 3's? Another question is has anyone seen the white and blue aero? I've seen the white and red but just saw a picture of the white and blue. Are they legit? Person said they were 2012's but can't find anything about them on the manufacture website.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I think they look nice...  Never ridden them before tho.

The only thing I do know is that I remember reading a bike review in a magazine, and the bike had blue decal AC 420 Aeros to match the paint scheme on the frame. If you saw a pair of them for sale, maybe they were take offs from a bike like this? It seems common that some bike manufacturers get custom colored parts from their suppliers like a color matched fork or a specific example like the green SRAM bits for the Liquigas team color Cannondale Evo.


----------



## 2_wheels (Dec 25, 2009)

I had them on a bike last year. They were 2011 models and I upgraded to ceramic's bearings and Ti skewers. Overall very solid wheel, pretty fast too, and for the money I felt it was quality and performance that equaled or exceeded many other brands! You can definitely feel the aero advantage 
here's a shot...


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. That helps a lot! Sweet bike by the way. Milkbaby yes this person said they came on an all ready built up bike so you might be right. Thought they looked cool just didn't know if they were legit. I'm kind of leaning toward them now that no one else might have them in my area. Thanks for the feed back


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*My 2011 Jamis Sonik came with the red and black*

I havent found anything not to like about them. 

I think they are a little loud and tried to take the decals off without success. The job removing them would have taken me forever. I didnt have the time to devote to it.


----------



## Redmedic (Sep 1, 2010)

I am riding a set from 2011 and I really like them. Like others so far I can't find anything about them to complain about especially for the price.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been riding 420's since around 2007 and they have held up well. They are great wheels and hard to beat in their cat.


----------



## DoubleSlowBell (Jun 3, 2011)

'11 & '12 Jamis Xenith Elites (I think) have the white/blue 420's.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems like a good solid Wheelset what I've found. I heard that they flex too much from some people and they said to stay away from them, but then I hear you guys and others say nothing but good things about them. I'd rather trust you guys that are actually riding them. I'm not a super small rider. I'm 6'1" and 185lbs. Not huge but certainly not a small rider. So I'm looking for a solid aero at a good price and one that will hold up under neath me on a weekly basis.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

the blue ones are made for Jamis on their blue trimmed bikes. 

I'd love a set of them but at 240 lbs I figure I'll break em rather quickly.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the blue ones, they were stock on my Jamis. I like them so far.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I had always heard the same thing about amclassic wheels - but I think the 350s are probably a little softer than the 420s which for me (170lb) work fine. The rim itself is fairly narrow compared to other wheels I have from Campy and HED. Durability for me has been good on the 420s - no broken spokes after 2 seasons. 

I may sell my 420s but only because I am slowly converting over to tubeless on the road. I don't think you'll be disappointed with them. 



Liv2ride said:


> Seems like a good solid Wheelset what I've found. I heard that they flex too much from some people and they said to stay away from them, but then I hear you guys and others say nothing but good things about them. I'd rather trust you guys that are actually riding them. I'm not a super small rider. I'm 6'1" and 185lbs. Not huge but certainly not a small rider. So I'm looking for a solid aero at a good price and one that will hold up under neath me on a weekly basis.


----------



## max72 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had the white 720's for two years now. I've done around 5000 miles on them and they've been great. Much faster than the Bontrager rims that came with the bike. I'm around 155 pounds and I've had a few punctures from hitting holes in the road but the wheels have stayed true and I've never had to have them maintained or fixed. And they look sweet. The only complaint I have is that on the rear wheel there is a slight pulsing under braking, i think it's from the join in the rim. It's been there from day one, hasn't seemed to have got worse but I should have sent the wheel back when I first got it... But overall, awesome wheels.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there, I ride the 420's of 2010 not the aero 3 but the one with the 34mm rims. I like them a lot, I'm 6ft and weight 174lbs and no problem with them, beside they very fast and roll very nice. I use a setup of Vittoria Evo Corsa tyre with latex tube and it's very good. I wanted to ask if anyone knows if this wheelset come with ceramic bearings or not. I bought them about a year ago as NOS from a guy in the USA but I never really checked or asked with what bearings they come with. Also anyone has any idea how much they trade as used in very good condition in the market, let say ill put them on eBay..?


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Guys? Would any American classic customers know if American classic sells carbon/alloy rims 58mm?


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Hi there, I ride the 420's of 2010 not the aero 3 but the one with the 34mm rims. I like them a lot, I'm 6ft and weight 174lbs and no problem with them, beside they very fast and roll very nice. I use a setup of Vittoria Evo Corsa tyre with latex tube and it's very good. I wanted to ask if anyone knows if this wheelset come with ceramic bearings or not. I bought them about a year ago as NOS from a guy in the USA but I never really checked or asked with what bearings they come with. Also anyone has any idea how much they trade as used in very good condition in the market, let say ill put them on eBay..?


As far as I know they don't come with ceramic bearings but you can order them from American classic. It's an upgrade to get them. At least that's what I've heard. Ebay had been selling lightly used and new from anywhere from $600-900. Just depends on wear etc.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

NYC_CAAD said:


> Guys? Would any American classic customers know if American classic sells carbon/alloy rims 58mm?


American classic has a 58mm clincher with alum. bead and a set of carbon tubulars. check it out at CARBON 58 CLINCHER


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Sorry i was not clear enough. I meant the rim only without spokes and hubs? I've been looking for carbon/alum rims 50/52/58mm? without spokes and hubs..



cmg said:


> American classic has a 58mm clincher with alum. bead and a set of carbon tubulars. check it out at CARBON 58 CLINCHER


----------



## jonsey1638 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

on the topic of american classic 420 3's i've been offered these with tubes and tyres for 600 GBP or a set of Mavic K10's with tyre/tubes for 600 GBP...your thoughts and prefences please my knowledge is poor and looking to upgrade my basic wheel set, thanks.


----------



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

jonsey1638 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on the topic of american classic 420 3's i've been offered these with tubes and tyres for 600 GBP or a set of Mavic K10's with tyre/tubes for 600 GBP...your thoughts and prefences please my knowledge is poor and looking to upgrade my basic wheel set, thanks.


Hi there. First off, I am almost 2m tall with a net weight of around 100Kg, 0,1 tonnes if you prefer. I bought a pair 420's second hand. Apart from something wrong with the rear hub when I got them, they have worked flawlessly on my CX (used on gravel roads and not real CX). Prices in UK and Norway (where I live) are more similar than comparing to the US (Where even full msrp is dirt cheap!). As long as they are new 600 GBP is a fair price, but not any super bargain. I would buy them!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

jonsey1638 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on the topic of american classic 420 3's i've been offered these with tubes and tyres for 600 GBP or a set of Mavic K10's with tyre/tubes for 600 GBP...your thoughts and prefences please my knowledge is poor and looking to upgrade my basic wheel set, thanks.


is that cheaper then this?

XXcycle, manufacturer: American Classic, Wheel Road - en

Go to Ribble, PBK etc for tyres and tube = $60.


----------



## fabjanu (Jan 13, 2013)

nice bike there!


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont know if theyve updated them but the 420s i have from years back have a super narrow brake track which is impossible to get the brake pads to stay in. I rubbing off the paint and hoping it isn't compromising the strenght


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

hummina shadeeba said:


> i dont know if theyve updated them but the 420s i have from years back have a super narrow brake track which is impossible to get the brake pads to stay in. I rubbing off the paint and hoping it isn't compromising the strenght


Koolstop Dura2 brake pads are narrower than usual brake pads.


----------

